# Asian sauce



## bradger (Sep 2, 2020)

I mentioned this sauce in my stir fry  post, and since no one asked here it is
113g  sesame oil
113g  ginger paste 
43g rice vinegar
105g soy sauce
so their you go, nice and simple and great tasting


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 2, 2020)

nice de ja vu


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 2, 2020)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/kan-vi-stoppe-dette-dritt.301131/


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 2, 2020)

Some great flavor


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Some great flavor




And no sugar!


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 2, 2020)

dig that hole really deep


----------



## bradger (Sep 2, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> And no sugar!


well no added sugar,  just realized need to make and edit


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

bradger said:


> well no added sugar,  just realized need to make and edit



As long as it has no added sugar, then it's all good!


----------

